# Lake Erie radio question



## Pester (May 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I just got a radio for my boat and wonder what channels do you guys use on Lake Erie? 
I assume all of the non-commercial channels?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Primarily 68 and 79 depending on where you are on the lake.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

As an extension to this question I wonder what channels you guys use/monitor for updates on marine weather forecasts and for warnings? 

The WX channels seem to be mainly on-shore forecasts and warnings - which is nice but I really don't care that much about the fact that "thunder was reported in Pittsburgh". What I do want to know is that "there is a storm cell reported over Kelleys Island with associated strong winds that is moving east at about 30 miles per hour".

I know this information is available - I just don't know how to get is when I am on my boat.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> What I do want to know is that "there is a storm cell reported over Kelleys Island with associated strong winds that is moving east at about 30 miles per hour".
> 
> I know this information is available - I just don't know how to get is when I am on my boat.


Buy a radar unit for your boat.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

The NOAA already has a radar network, etc and experts on staff who interpret the data and issue reports and warnings. I can get these reports and warnings on the internet - I am just wondering if they broadcast this same information and if so how I would access that broadcast.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

If I want real time weather, I use all the apps on my iPhone. I also just ask for a weather report over the radio for a specific area. People are real good at telling you.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Toxic, thanks for the come-back.

I have the weather websites (from the Lake Erie Fishing Reports board on this site) loaded onto my smartphone and they are great. Problem is you need cell-reception and that dies at about 2/3 of the way to the weather-bouy (for me anyway).

This year has been much more stable, but last year a couple of times I went out with a good weather report and landed up scooting back to port just in time ahead of a big storm that blew up out of nowhere...

I did some research on-line and it would seem the Coast Guard will announce any warnings on CH 16 and the actual warnings will be on CH22.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

i listen to wx channel 1 after a while they report the wind at all the bouys. and will break in if any weather comes over the lake, warning all mariners.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the come-back. Maybe I just need to be more patient when listening to the WX channels while they give me the weather for Pittsburgh 

I did a quick search on the WX channels - WX1 is Cleveland and WX2 is Sandusky - but they all seem to originate out of Cleveland.

I have my boat at my house so next time we have a weather alert I am going to monitor WX1, WX2, CH16 & CH22 and see what I get. If I find out anything I will post here.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Meerkat there is an app for your iPhone that you can download that will get you the NOAA weather radio. You'll have access to all the weather radios for the whole country. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Toxic, thanks - when I was checking it out I found another app that seemed pretty good from the description. It is "onguard weather alerts". Sits in the background and lets you know when there is an alert. It is configurable for what alerts (type & location) it will pick up and how you want to be alerted. Sounds good - so I will try it out and see.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I cannot find that app? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

It is a droid app so may not be available for i-phone. Anyway here is the link

http://onguardweatheralerts.com/

It monitors the NOAA channels for you and sends you the alerts you pick.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Not for iPhone. Dang! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

